# A picture's worth a thousand words (when you know the basics.)



## inksmelladdict (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm looking for any kind of comprehensive website or books even on taking photographs. We're talking manual SLR cameras only. I'm not looking for photographers just a good explanation of the basics of using a camera. One of my main characters is a photographer and although I know a lot about photographers I know little to nothing about their working processes nor do I know where to begin looking for some detailed descriptions.
Thank you in advance.
Inksmelladdict


----------



## WolfieReveles (Aug 21, 2011)

More than just a book on photography, I recommend you check the following:
-Look for anything concerning composition for painting/drawing, practically all the theories concerning this topic were developed before the camera was invented. 
-Assemble your characters arsenal and check brands and models using the catalogs available from, for instance,  Nikon and Cannon. Perhaps research what models some real-life photographers use. After that, everything as far as technical aspects can be found in the corresponding manuals, which are often available online.
-As there are forums for writers, there are forums for photographers. Browsing these will answer all your specific doubts. It will also give you the expressions and terms they use as well as various tips and tricks of the trade.


----------



## inksmelladdict (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for the advice! Sorry i've taken a while to reply. :S


----------

